# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Vankulu mehmet efendi

## ceydaaa

(? Van-1592 Medine), bilgin. Vanlı olduğu için Naima tarafından Mehmedül Vani olarak adlandırılmıştır. Medreselerde okudu, müderrislik ve müftülük yaptı; Rodos, Manisa, Selânik, Kütahya ve Medine kadılıklarında bulundu.

Vankulu Mehmet Efendi, Arapçadan çevirdiği yapıtlarla tanınmıştır. Bu yapıtlardan en önemlisi Cevherinin Sahhah adlı sözlüğüdür. Bu yapıt Vankulu Sözlüğü adıyla tanınır. Ayrıca Dürer Haşiyesi ve Tercih-i Beyyinat (En Kesin Olanın Seçimi) adlı yapıtları vardır.

----------

